# سؤال عن العلاقة بين خلوص الشنبر وقوة الطغط



## قطر الحبيب (4 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم سؤالى عن العلاقة بين خلوص الشنبر وقوة الطغط في المكبس هل بينهم علاقة مشتركة ارجو شرح مفصل ودقيق وشكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## قطر الحبيب (5 يوليو 2011)

احد يرد على سؤالي


----------



## محمود مشيمش (5 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم تعرف من خلال الدراسه انه عند عمل المحرك لفتره من الزمن يتم احتكاك البستم بالسلندر من الداخل في اتجاهين وهما عكس بدايه ونهايه بنز المكبس وهي ما تسمي بالبيضاوي بداخل السلندر وهذا مايحدث تهريب للضغط داخل السلندر لهذا السبب يجب دائما ان تكون العلاقه بين البستم والرنج دائريه بخلوص مسموح به لعدم تهريب الضغط تقبل تحياتي


----------



## قطر الحبيب (5 يوليو 2011)

فية بعط المصطلحات عندك ماني فاهمها وشكررررررررررررررا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 يوليو 2011)

*حلقات المكبس :*
*منع دخول الزيت من علبة المرفق الي أعلي المكبس *
*- **مسح الزيت من علي جدران الاسطوانة وكذلك الجزيئات الضارة *
*- **منع تكون رواسب كربونية علي سطح المكبس بمنعها وصول الزيت الي أعلي المكبس *
*- **نقل حرارة المكبس الي جدران الاسطوانة *
*- **موازنة ميل المكبس داخل الاسطوانة *

*- **منع تسرب الغازات في حالتي الضغط والتمدد من التسرب من أعلي المكبس الي علبة المرفق، وان كان يسمح بتسرب غازات من اعلي الي اسفل بما قيمته ( **0.5-1%**) *
*- **وتدخل هذه الغازات المتسربة خلف حلقة المكبس لتضغطه علي جدار الاسطوانة لتزيد احكام الغلق .*
*- **وتلامس الحلقة اثناء التشغيل جدران الاسطوانة بحافته العليا او السفلي ، وليس بسطحة العامل بالكامل وهو ما يؤدي الي تآكل في مجري الحلقة .*
*- **ويصل ضغط الغازات خلف الحلقة الاولي الي نفس ضغط الغازات في الاسطوانة ، عندما يكون المكبس في النقطة الميتة العليا .*
*- **ويقدر الضغط خلف الحلقة الثانية تقريبا ب **(0.65)** من الضغط في الاسطوانة عند النقطة الميتة العليا .*
*- **وخلال شوط الاخراج والسحب في المحركات رباعية الاشواط لا تنخفض قيمة ضغط الغازات خلف الحلقات ، ويظل الضغط حتي شوط الضغط التالي .*
*- **ويحسن هذا الضغط وظيفة الحلقات التي فقدت بعض مرونتها .*
*- **وفي حالة الحمل الجزئي للمحرك ، عندما يكون الضغط في الاسطوانات قليل نسبيا ، فإن الضغط خلف الحلقات قد لا تكون كافية لتضمن غلق جيد ، عندما تفقد الحلقات مرونتها جزئيا .*
*- **ولهذا السب فإن الحلقات تعتبر تقوم بوظيفتها عندما تضمن بمرونتها الذاتية الغلق الجيد .*


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (8 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم ان الخلوص بين حلقات المكبس والاسطوانة يعتمد على معامل التمدد للمعدن الذي تصنع منه حلقات المكبس والخلوص يختلف مابين محركات الديزل ومحركات البنزين والخلوص المسموح يتراوح بين (0,2 -0,5)mm
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 يوليو 2011)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> اخي الكريم ان الخلوص بين حلقات المكبس والاسطوانة يعتمد على معامل التمدد للمعدن الذي تصنع منه حلقات المكبس والخلوص يختلف مابين محركات الديزل ومحركات البنزين والخلوص المسموح يتراوح بين (0,2 -0,5)mm
> تقبل تحياتي


ربما تقصد أخي الكريم خلوص ثغرة حلقة المكبس ، اي المسافة بين طرفي حلقة المكبس وهي في مكانها بعد التركيب ، وليس الخلوص بين الحلقة والاسطوانة ؟ 
برجاء مراجعة المعلومة جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## قطر الحبيب (12 يوليو 2011)

اذن اؤل هو كيف اعرف الحرارة الواصلة الى حلقت المكبس علشان اعرف خلوص الشنبر والاخذ بالحسبان نوعية الشنبر وماهي المعادلة الحسابية تبع التمدد والتقلص وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الكريم 
ثغرة حلقات المكبس تأتي مضبوطة بحسب مقاس المكبس المشتري ، ولا تحتاج لا الي ضبط ولا اعادة تقييم ، فما الداعي لكل هذه المعلومات المطلوبة . 
فإذا كنت تكلم عن التطبيق في الواقع فلست في حاجة الي اي معادلات او حسابات . 
أما اذا كنت تتكلم علي المستوي النظري الاكاديمي فيمكننا المساهمة في ذلك وان كان ليس له أي علاقة بالتطبيق الواقعي .
فثغرة حلقات المكبس لمحركات السباق المبردة بالهواء : تترواح بين (0.005mm - 0.007 ) لكل mm من قطر الاسطوانة .
اما الانواع الاخري من المحركات فتتراوح الثغرة بين : 
(0.004 - 0.006 mm) لكل mm من قطر الاسطوانة .
وهي ارقام استرشادية .
والافضل الاعتماد علي التعليمات الفنية ، كما ان الحلقات كما قلنا تأتي مشغلة تشغيلا نهائيا فلا تحتاج الي تعديل .


----------



## عماد الحمادى (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------

